# Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder :-))



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Na, da habt ihr ja mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet...einfach super!!!


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

juhuuuu ...  |laola:
wie - nen ganzen Tag ?
da muß ich mir Überstunden nehmen oder sowas ... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

sauber jungs!!! dachte schon ich muß ohne euch zu bett!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



> sauber jungs!!! dachte schon ich muß ohne euch zu bett!!


Da wars aber auch ganz nahe dran!!

*Deswegen auch hier nochmal der Dank an Schlund und Partner (Provider) und Dok!*


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

glaube sicher das unser aller Dank an die JUNGS geht


----------



## Hardi (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Habt Ihr sauber wieder hinbekommen und das ohne Datenverlust.#6 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## sebastian (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Ich frag mich wer da dem Board was Böses tun wollte.
Finds echt super von euch dass das alles so schnell behoben wird.


----------



## theactor (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

HI,

ich habe ja nicht ansatzweise eine Ahnung was für eine Mühe hinter dem Ganzen steckt -- daher um so begeisterter:
THANX!! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



> Ich frag mich wer da dem Board was Böses tun wollte.


Viel Feind, viel Ehr......
oder:
Neid muss man sich erarbeiten )))



> Finds echt super von euch dass das alles so schnell behoben wird.


Hat ja lange genug gedauert)

Apropos:
8 Stunden ohne Anglerboardforum, da wirds wohl in 9 Monaten einige neue Erdenbürger geben - oder was habt Ihr in der Zeit gemacht???


----------



## Stefan6 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Es funzt wieder,super#6 #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Feind, viel Ehr......
> oder:
> Neid muss man sich erarbeiten )))
> 
> ...


    |supergri #6


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

oha , das war dann der 2 hakerangriff den ich auf Foren heute gesehn habe.
Das andere war das phpbb2 forum. 

Danke an DOK und den Provider für das schnelle auffinden der Sicherheitslücke.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## MobyDicky (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Feind, viel Ehr......
> oder:
> Neid muss man sich erarbeiten )))
> 
> ...


 
|good:  und  #r  , dass ihr das alles wieder so super hingekriegt habt - wie sollte ich denn sonst meine Nachtschicht ohne AB überstehen.

Ohne jemand diskreditieren zu wollen, aber wenn da man nicht die tofufressende Gemeinde dahintersteckt .......... aber haben die überhaupt so viel Grips |kopfkrat   :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				MobyDicky schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jemand diskreditieren zu wollen, aber wenn da man nicht die tofufressende Gemeinde dahintersteckt


... mhh komisch, genau dasselbe habe ich auch soeben gedacht, als ich Lachsys Statement las.
In einem anderen Forum wurde heute zwar kein Hackangriff im eigentlichen Sinne veranstaltet, aber da ist seit langer Zeit mal wieder der Illinois-Bot aufgetaucht, der User anmeldet, dessen HP-Tip immer auf PornJunk verlinkt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Ich habe von Technik keine Ahnung und kann nur sagen = Super gemacht


----------



## Chani04 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Hallo, 

Ein Großes Lob an Dok und an den Provider!!!!
Super, das keine Daten verloren gingen!
Ein Tag ohne AB????
Dann gibbet wirklich in 9 Monaten einige neue Erdenbürger lach....
(Nicht bei mir---hab genug)
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> oder was habt Ihr in der Zeit gemacht???



gearbeited #q


----------



## MelaS72 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

super gemacht #6
|stolz: und Danke!!!


----------



## Seebaer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Schön das alles wieder geht #6 #6 #6 

Übrigens:

Wir habn in der Zeit nichts gemacht   gibt keine kleine Bärchen mehr #d #d #d


----------



## MelaS72 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> gearbeited #q


ich glaube, in den Momenten haben sich sehr viele Chefs gefreut, dass der ein oder andre Mitarbeiter mal wieder voll konzentriert bei der Arbeit war


----------



## kanalbulle (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

...übrigens waren es "nur" 6 Stunden !
Also noch bessere Leistung


----------



## Litty1978 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Das war mit Sicherheit der Schocker der Woche als aich heute auf mein AB Lesezeichen klickte...toll das es wieder funtzt. 
Aber ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die solche Angriffe starten, das können nur Menschen sein die wirklich den ganzen Tag nix zu tun haben...einfach nur schlecht!

Schön wieder mit euch diskutieren zu können!

VG Pierre


----------



## tamandua (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Prima, mit dem kitten der Sicherheitslücke hat es ja doch recht schnell geklappt.#6 Was war das für ein Schock, als mein Feuerfuchs das AB nicht anzeigen wollte. :c

Seltsam aber, es gibt doch für Hacker weitaus ''lohnendere'' Ziele als das AB. Sollte da am Ende ein Einfaltspinsel hinterstecken, der noch eine persönliche Rechnung auf diesem Wege begleichen wollte?#c


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

*Suuper* das es alles wieder geht#6#r  
Auch ich wollte gegen 18.30Uhr ins AB.Aber leider funktionukelte es nicht|kopfkrat Aber jetzt hat das Leben wieder sinn...Denn ich bin drinn 

und Tschüß|wavey:.. jetzt ruft die Nachtschicht #q


----------



## MobyDicky (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam aber, es gibt doch für Hacker weitaus ''lohnendere'' Ziele als das AB. Sollte da am Ende ein Einfaltspinsel hinterstecken, der noch eine persönliche Rechnung auf diesem Wege begleichen wollte?#c


 
Tja, den Begriff " lohnendes Ziel " definiert sich jeder Hacker in seinem kranken Hirn wohl selber. Bin jedenfalls froh, dass der Spast, der das hier am Board probiert hat, nicht alles in die Binsen schicken konnte.
Wie arm am Geiste muß ein Mensch sein, der Freude daran hat, anderen etwas kaputt zu machen #q , aber Arschlö... gibt es ja leider überall.

Nochmals #r für das, was unsere AB - Computerspezies verhindert bzw. so schnell wieder aufgebaut und gangbar gemacht haben. #6 #6 #6


----------



## esox_105 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Super, daß wieder alles funzt #6 .


----------



## Knispel (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Klasse das es wieder läuft und danke. Ich war dafür, weil das Forum dicht war, gesten Abend noch angeln mit dem feeder. Da muss aber auch ein externer Angriff stattgefunden haben, nicht einen Biss................


----------



## Seebaer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam aber, es gibt doch für Hacker weitaus ''lohnendere'' Ziele als das AB.


 
Hätte für so Hacker 5 Ster Holz zum spalten anzubieten. Sollen sich da austoben - Holzhacken und das AB in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## stockfisch (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Hallo AB-Team,

super, dass ihr so rasch wieder alles hinbekommen habt #r

@all: nur so nebenbei, also gehackt wurde das AB nicht, würd ich mal so sagen. Ist halt so wenn einen Lücke wie [1] in einer viel verwendeten Foren-Software (vermutlich wars der Bug im mail2forum-Plugin) vorkommt, dass sich manche Skrippt-Kiddies einen Spass damit erlauben, diese auszunützen und ein wenig Unfug stiften. Das hat mit Hacken nichts zu tun.

[1]http://milw0rm.com/exploits/2019


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Schockschwerenot :c 

Hatte schon Panik   Gut, das es den Dok gibt |laola: |laola: |laola: 

Danke für die prompte Erledigung :m


----------



## Medo (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

na was nén schock...
hat es eventuell etwas damit
---------------------------------------
Aus aktuellem Anlass bitte ich Euch SOFORT und UNVERZÜGLICH dem Verzeichnis ../includes/fck JEGLICHE Rechte zu entziehen.

Heute morgen wurde ein Exploit bekannt, der es ermöglicht, auch über einen deaktivierten FCK-Editor gefährliche Dateien auf den Server zu laden und dort ausführen zu lassen.

Ich wurde life und in Farbe Zeuge eines Angriffs auf unsere Seite und habe den FCK-Editor sofort gelöscht.
---------------------------------------
zu schaffen?

das ist ne große nummer so wie sie sich ausgebreitet hat.

egal... respekt... bei solch einer schreckensstunde.


----------



## Reisender (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Bill Gates und seine Jungs sind ein Schittdreck gegen Dok und seine Banausen des Boardes.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Klasse Einsatz der Viren Töter......da werde ich doch glatt am Edersee-Treffen mal einen Kasten Leber-Glück spendieren.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				stockfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo AB-Team,
> 
> super, dass ihr so rasch wieder alles hinbekommen habt #r


Jau, kann mich dem auch nur anschliessen. #6

Leider gibt es immer noch ein paar Schwachstellen in Software, die von Zeit zu Zeit mißbraucht werden. Vielleicht ist da aber bald mit Schluß! :g arbeite dran.


----------



## Dok (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Das war eine Nacht.....

Aber schön das wir euch wieder mit einem aktuellen Datenbankstand begrüßen können. An dieser Stelle euch allen die uns die Daumen gedrückt haben ein großes Dankeschön!
Ich bitte aber auch an dieser Stelle um Verständnis das besonders ich während der Zeit in der wir Gestern versucht haben das ganze wieder in den Griff zu bekommen keine Mails beantwortet habe. Ich hatte wirklich anderweitig alle Hände voll zu tun.
Auch an dieser Stelle noch mal ein Dank an die Nachtschicht bei unseren Provider, die Jungs haben wirklich eine spitzen arbeit geleistet! Ohne die hätten wir das nicht so schnell wieder hinbekommen.

*Was war genau passiert? *
Ich will das nicht bis ins kleinste Detail hier aufschreiben, denn es werden sicher noch mehr Seiten diese Lücke aufweisen und da wollen wir nicht noch mehr Leute schlau machen wie man so was, wie hier, vollziehen könnte....

Es wurde eine weniger unvollständige Datensätze gelöscht, es könnte also sein das doch das eine oder andere Fehlt. Ihr wisst dann ja warum!

Was das warum angeht, so glauben auch wir das dass nicht gegen uns ging weil wir es waren, sondern weil wir halt nun mal gerade da waren. Man wird das aber nie vollständig klären können.
Ob wir die Daten zurückverfolgen konnten und was nun unternommen wird, schreibe ich hier bewusst nicht!

*Was hat sich geändert? *
Für euch sichtbar wohl gar nichts. Es könnte aber sein das die Suche bei vielen anfragen nicht mehr so schnell reagiert. Scripte die den Server start belasten können tun das nun nicht mehr ohne im Auge zu behalten wie hoch der Server schon belastet ist.

Wir werden in der nächsten Zeit eine umfassende Software und Datenbankwartung vornehmen. Dafür werden wir dann ungefähr einen Tag benötigen. Wann das sein wird erfahrt ihr rechtzeitig. 
Aber eines schon jetzt. _Dabei werden wir die PM-Daten zurück setzten müssen, sichert also bitte per Export eine Privaten Nachrichten!_
Auch das werden wir nochmals ankündigen!

So das war es für den Augenblick. Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß in unserem Board!


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

#v! Danke für eure Arbeit und Mühen !#r


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Auch von mir ein DANKESCHÖN für eure Mühe. Ihr seid einfach KLASSE #6#6#6


----------



## bennie (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

das nenn ich saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Jau danke für die super Arbeit!

Hat das eigentlich auch was mit den häufigeren 
Überlastungen zu tun? 
Die "ausgelastet" Meldung kommt ja auch immer öfter
und das im Sommer!
Mal sehen was im Winter abgeht, wenn alles User vor Ihren Kisten sitzen :q :q


----------



## ollidi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Sauber hinbekommen und die Servicelevel eingehalten. #6 #6 #6


----------



## Locke (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Joho...wie schon mehrfach gepostet, klasse Sache!
Euer Einsatz fürs Board, also uns Member ist n Hammer #6 



			
				T9904 schrieb:
			
		

> 8 Stunden ohne Anglerboardforum, da wirds wohl in 9 Monaten einige neue Erdenbürger geben


Nä, da war erst das Vorspiel...... :q

Keine Zeit für Kids 

Gruss Locke


----------



## mcdreyer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Zum Glück habt ihr es nochmal gerettet wäre ja tod traurig gewesen ohne das AB ist das i net nur halb so gut !!!


----------



## Dok (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				mcdreyer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück habt ihr es nochmal gerettet wäre ja tod traurig gewesen ohne das AB ist das i net nur halb so gut !!!



Naja, wir machen ja regelmäßig Datensicherungen, also ganz weg wären wir auch nach einem Totalverlust der Datenbank nicht gewesen. Es hätte aber gut sein können das die Daten von ein oder zwei Tagen verloren gegangen wären. Und das wir länger gebraucht hätten um wieder online zu gehen...


----------



## sebastian (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Macht ja nix, ich finds einfach toll das ihr immer so hart daran arbeitet da wärn paar Tage auch ok, man sieht ja wie bemüht ihr seit. 

Ich mein es wäre eine harte Zeit ohne anglerboard aber ich würds überleben ..


----------



## Pilkerknecht (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Jot sei Dank,
das der Dok die juten Pillen im Schrank hatte.
Ick dachte schon, das ick ohne det Angleboard doof sterben müßte.
Muß erst ma kieken, wat ick so verpasst hab.


Also bis denne und wie immer

Petrie Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## andreasm (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

#6 Gut gemacht #6


----------



## Lionhead (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Moin, seid gestern wede ich zugemüllt mit Spam folgedner Art:

"Hello,
Our loan approval department is attempting to reach you
Your immediate attention is requested
For a no obligation consultation
We have some good news! Although it has taken some time, ourbrokers have found two companies that are willing to fina nce your home.
Please note that this is a time sensitive deal, take 1 minute to review the following thelink below and we will be in touch shortly.
[URL="http://juixxxxx.com (ungültig"]*http://juixxxxx.com** (ungültig*[/URL]* gemacht)*
We look forward to working with you.

King Regards"

Da die Mails direkt an meine Adresse gehen und ein zeitlicher Zusammenhang zum kurzen AB-Crash besteht frage ich mich, ob da jemand e-Mail Adressen brauchte?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

schubs nach oben.


----------



## sammycr65 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Moin, Jan!

Nööö, mein freenet-account is clean!!! #6 

Zufall?

der Sammy


----------



## Supporter (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*

Möchte mich auch nochmal für die klasse Arbeit bedanken,Super Dok(wir sehen uns am Edersee)#h


----------



## Dok (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Mails direkt an meine Adresse gehen und ein zeitlicher Zusammenhang zum kurzen AB-Crash besteht frage ich mich, ob da jemand e-Mail Adressen brauchte?
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"



Zugriff auf den Server und damit auf die Datenbank hatten die Angreifer nicht!


----------



## Lionhead (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Da sind wir wieder )*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Zugriff auf den Server und damit auf die Datenbank hatten die Angreifer nicht!


alles klar, kam mir nur seltsam vor, weil es die ersten Spam-mails waren die direkt an meine Adresse geschickt worden waren und damit alle Spam Filter umgingen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------

